# Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen



## Steff-Peff (24. November 2006)

Hallo,

bin neu im AB, verfolge es aber schon lange. Ein Bekannter hat mich nach einem Rezept/Anleitung gefragt. Die Frage ist, hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man Fisch einkocht ? 
Die Grundidee ist, z.B. Fischbällchen oder Frikadellen mit Sosse im Glas einzukochen und so haltbar zu machen (wie Hering in Tomaten- oder Paprikasosse). 
Die Fischfrikadellen und -bällchen sind nicht das Problem, aber wer weiss eine Sosse und wie funktioniert dann das Einkochen in Gläser. 

Weitere Frage: wie lange wären diese "Konserven" haltbar ?

Bin mal gespannt, ob Ideen rüberkommen #6 

Im Inet habe ich auch nach Stunden nichts gefunden #c 
Ich meine nicht "sauer eingelegt" etc. !
Gruß 
Steff-Peff


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

Hier kannst Du bei Weißfische sauer eingekocht ein wenig darüber erfahren. #h

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#glas


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

Hallo Zanderfänger,
Danke für die prompte Reaktion ! Die Seite kenne ich ... aber ich suche eben *NICHT SAUER EINGEKOCHT*. 
Gruß Steff-Peff


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> wie funktioniert dann das Einkochen in Gläser.


Eben das steht auf der Seite von zuvor.


----------



## Acipenser (24. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

Warum nicht einfrieren? Ist m.E. die beste Methode, um Fertiggerichte über einen längeren Zeitraum aufzubewahren - wobei das bei mir nie besonders lange lagert, als verfressen-fauler Mensch.

Habe letztes Jahr Muschelbrühe sehr heiß in Gläser gefüllt, sofort gedeckelt und später im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt. Das letzte Glas wurde nach über 1/2 Jahr verbraucht und war noch super gut. 

Die Konservierung von Fertignahrung in Gläsern war für mich bisher noch kein Thema, aber Deine frisch gekochte Marmelade füllst Du auch sehr heiß in Gläser und machst sofort den Deckel zu. Bei Fisch in Sauce würde ich vielleicht noch etwas Alkoholisches obenauf geben, anzünden und den Deckel sofort aufschrauben. 

Aber ich gebe keine Gewähr, dass das nachher noch genießbar ist. Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich den Sinn in der Aktion.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

@Acipenser
Einkochen hat den Vorteil, dass die Lagerung und Transport unproblematischer sind, als z.B. beim Einfrieren. Ausserdem ist es schneller verfügbar ... Deckel auf und los geht´s #6.
Meiner Meinung nach einfach praktischer, wenn die Herstellung nicht zu aufwendig ist. 

@ Zanderfänger
Hast Recht ! Das eigentliche Einkochen ist beschrieben. Was noch fehlt, ist ein Rezept für 'ne ordentliche Sosse.

So long 
Steff-Peff


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt, ist ein Rezept für 'ne ordentliche Sosse.


In welche Richtung soll sie denn gehen? #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

So was kommt gut :g


----------



## Ekart (25. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

Meine lieben Freunde im Frankenreich machen alles mögliche Fleisch im Einmachglas haltbar und das gilt dort inzwischen als Delikatesse. Schließlich haben sie mit dieser Methode ihre Armee bei Kräften gehalten, um den Engländern Konkurrenz bei der Eroberung der Welt zu machen. Und wer weiß, wären die Jungs von der Insel nicht so genügsam mit dem Essen, dann hätten die Festlandeuropäer vielleicht doch noch den besseren Schnitt gemacht. Was solls aber, das ist nur noch Geschichte.
Ich werde mal Ausschau halten, aber confit de poisson hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Die Südlandeuropäer haben ja immer den frischen, oder noch besser den gesalzen /getrockneten Fisch vorgezogen.

Aber mal unter uns, Fischbouletten müßten doch mit einer schönen Sauce a la Königsberger Klopse, oder mit einer wundervollen Dillsosse eingemacht werden können. 
Tomate mit Basilikum und einem bissele Thymian geht sicher auch.
Oder Curry-Kokosnusssauce?

Alles ins Glas, Gummi drauf und Deckel drüber.
Ab ins heiße Wasser und gut ist es.

Das müßte auch mit Filetstücken von festfleischigen Fischen (Hecht, Zander) klappen.

Werd ich mal selbst probieren. Gute Idee!
Der Witz beim Einmachen ist ja, dass die Aromen ganz viel Zeit haben, sich zu entwickeln. 
Und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit ziehst Du am Gummi und hebst den Deckel ab und Du hast noch mitten im Winter diese Düfte von frischen Kräutern und allem was Du im Sommer ins Glas getan hast. 
Könnte bei den Franzosen für nen Stern reichen!

Jawoll!

Grüße vom See,

Eki


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

Danke Eki ! 
Wenigstens einer, der mal für was anderes offen ist !


Bezüglich der Sosse bin ich in alle Richtungen offen. Sie sollte aber aus Zutaten bestehen, die man normal überall erhält. 

Die klassischen Geschmacksrichtungen dürften Tomatensosse oder Paprikasosse sein. Aber auch mit Curry hört es sich super an. 

Bin gespannt, ob sich noch jemand aus der Reserve locken lässt  

Gruß Steff-Peff


----------



## muddyliz (26. November 2006)

*AW: Fischkonserven: Fischfrikadellen /-bällchen oder Bratfisch einkochen*

@Steff-Peff: Manchmal liegt die Antwort ganz nah. Du hättest dir mal die von Zanderfänger angegebene Seite (ist übrigens meine  ) ganz durchlesen sollen, dann wärst du auf etliche Rezepte für Soßen und Beilagen gestoßen. Hier mal der direkte Link zu den Beilagen und Soßen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#beil


----------



## pike91 (27. November 2006)

*was andres*

ja servus an alle,

des passt jetz vielleicht net so ganz zum Thema, aber ich wollte schon immer mal einen Fischkopf (Hechtkopf) trocknen, denn das ist um einiges günstiger als ihn zu präparieren.
Jetzt taucht nur noch die Frage auf, zu welcher Jahreszeit es am sinnvollsten wäre und wie lange ich ihn trocknen müsste?
#c 
bitte meldet euch wenn ihr dazu was wisst

petri heil


----------

